# Common personality type for a serial rapist?



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

what type would suit the activities of a rapist better than other types?


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol.. I think this thread with inevitably end badly


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't really say with this one sense so much of that would be linked to other complexes in a person (especially anima/animus). By that standard any type could indulge in their 'shadow' sensibilities given the right circumstances but for very different reasons.


----------



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

Zerosum said:


> Lol.. I think this thread with inevitably end badly


it shouldn´t, I´m seriously interested in the relationship between type and crime.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

curiousel said:


> it shouldn´t, I´m seriously interested in the relationship between type and crime.


If this thread gets popular, it will definitely end badly.

and also, in b4 the lock


----------



## cranberryplains (Aug 1, 2011)

In before lock, and I think that no one type is anymore likely to be a rapist than any others.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Entitled asshats. That type of person.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

curiousel said:


> it shouldn´t, I´m seriously interested in the relationship between type and crime.


Well, I'm not sure about MBT, but I would think that a severely unhealthy person would be capable of anything. 

I remembered reading on an enneagram website, how different unhealthy types decend into these criminal patterns at there lowest points. Here's the link to the 3, where they predict they would become a murderous psychopath (look down near the bottom, theres a table tha gradually break down health to unhealthy).


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

probably an INFJ


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think any decent, well-balanced human being of any type find it a good idea to be a serial rapist, and uhm, I guess the reverse is true.


----------



## ProtectorOfKittens (Oct 13, 2011)

When in doubt, look to Wikipedia. ^_^;;

And according to Wikipedia, there are many possible factors contributing to someone being a rapist, such as: socioeconomic status, abuse during childhood, psychological factors, and use of drugs and alcohol. It may be possible that some personality types are more predisposed to raping than others, but even if that were the case, it would be a very small piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Zerosum said:


> Lol.. I think this thread with inevitably end badly


I didn't even have to read through it to decide to end it.


----------

